

Just finish it - pknerd
http://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2012/02/19/just-finish-it/

======
rob_zim
As a habitual 'starter' I think an important step in reaching 'finished' is to
pick a domain where you have sufficient experise. If too much learning or
experimentation will be required the project has the potential to be derailed
during those phases.

*Thankfully my current project has reached an alpha state. Thats kind of like finished...right?

